# Growth on eye



## Ana (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey guys, since you are knowlegeable and experienced, I would like to ask you to help me identify what this growth on my ferret eye might be. 
I will be taking her to the vet, but I want to know some info on what it might be. 

Picture attached. It doesn't seem to bother her at all.


----------



## spoiltmadam (May 21, 2013)

Your vet will be the person to give you the best info, sorry.


----------

